# Is Vari-Wall still in business?



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I have been trying to get a 44.5x850mm downtube from them for almost a month now - item shows out of stock, so I'm trying to get an ETA. I've emailed all my contacts there, used the contact form on the website, and called multiple times. Sales number just rings through to voicemail (initially I left voicemails, now the box is full and it won't accept more).

Anyone know what's going on?

-Walt


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

I really hope they are. I've found them to be pretty unresponsive especially regarding when stuff will come back in stock. I've waited for 4 months on seat tubes, and I've been waiting almost a year for some of their straight gauge 16mm to show up.

Maybe shut down for the holidays?


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe the 44Bikes guy knows. He did their graphics.

-p


----------



## briderdt (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got one of their curved seat tubes less than a month ago. I haven't had need to communicate directly with anyone there other than placing the order and receiving the item fairly promptly, so can't make any comment beyond that.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Just got an inventory notice that an item was back in stock. That's a good sign.


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

pvd said:


> Maybe the 44Bikes guy knows. He did their graphics.
> 
> -p


I don't post much here but spotted this. I'll give Randy a call Monday and see what is going on.

I ordered earlier this past Fall to restock a bunch of common tubes I use between Road/Mountain and the order arrived within a week.


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*To All: *I was able to get in touch with Vari-Wall and long story short, they're evaluating their initial line of tubes, tightening their lineup and moving forward based on what sales were reflecting. Mid-March-ish is when they hope to be doing a run of tubes/heat treat and restocking. AKA: They're not going anywhere.

If anyone has any specific questions, (you may email me directly) and I can relay any of those concerns/questions to my contacts at Vari-Wall.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

"Hope to" is generally corporate speak for "we are done" but I hope I'm wrong.

I think we all know (I said so, and told them so personally at the time) that they were making way too many tubes. Hopefully they can actually tighten it up and stay in business. 

-Walt


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

Walt said:


> "Hope to" is generally corporate speak for "we are done" but I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> I think we all know (I said so, and told them so personally at the time) that they were making way too many tubes. Hopefully they can actually tighten it up and stay in business.
> 
> -Walt


I'm paraphrasing my conversation with the owner FYI.

They're doing exactly what you're hoping: Tightening up the line to about 25 tube profiles.


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

Fortyfour said:


> I'm paraphrasing my conversation with the owner FYI.
> 
> They're doing exactly what you're hoping: Tightening up the line to about 25 tube profiles.


I'm having the same experience as Walt, they're not returning my calls or emails.

Do you think you could pass along to them that it would be helpful if they let us know what they're discontinuing as soon as possible? I'd love the opportunity to stock up on some of their tubes I can't get anywhere else if they're going to go away.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You know, it doesn't take a huge effort to just respond with some boilerplate "we're super busy, we'll get back to you, thanks for writing".

I have a hard time supporting a business that can't answer the phone. 

That said, I still wish them the best. Maybe I'll just have (sigh) Fairing make some 44.5 downtubes for me. They answer the phone and actually get things done, at least.

-Walt


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I could use some long 44.5mm downtubes. I've just run out of the unobtainium that I've been using.


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm kind of disappointed with their lack of commitment to the bike tubes. They seemed so gung ho at first, but now it seems like we're really on the backburner.

Walt, I may be interested in one or two of those tubes as well, depending on the profile.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, for me, 44.5mm downtubes are for huge people and tandems. 

As such, I'd be looking at something in the 850mm length range (or maybe even 900mm) and 1/.7/1 butting. Probably fairly long butts but nothing crazy.

Thoughts? Fairing's minimum isn't huge so I'd be happy to do it if there are a few people that would want something like that.

Of course, if Vari-Wall is going to keep making their 44.5mm tube, that would be a waste of my time. Too bad I can't actually determine if that's the case. 

-Walt


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Some tubes are showing stock again!


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Some tubes are showing stock again!


Thanks for the tip! The inventory alert never came...


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Some tubes are showing stock again!


They also seem to be removing options that I assume will not be produced. I looked yesterday and they seem to have a removed a considerable number of part numbers from their site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Fairing list a tube that's 44.5 x 1.0/0.7/0.9 - 850mm, the website says it's not in stock, but they're just a phone call away to check on lead time.

Link to tube: Velospec Double Butted


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Any update on this? I've both called and e-mailed multiple times, no reply.


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

The consensus seems to be that they are still producing and selling some tubes, but have gone to complete radio silence as far as communication with their customers.

I'll probably be switching suppliers. I really wanted to support them early on, but I need to work with people who will answer my emails/calls.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I gave up on contact with them.


----------

